# Partage de fichiers entre ID Apple



## clavel (17 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour et déjà merci de me lire !
Voilà mon problème. J'ai un iMac 27'' ouvert avec mon ID Apple, et sur lequel je gère principalement Contacts, Agenda, Rappels, Notes. Sur mon iPhone personnel, grâce à mon ID Apple, je retrouve à jour ces fichiers. Également sur mon Apple Watch, ok.
Ma femme a un iMac 21'' ouvert avec son ID Apple personnelle. Je voudrais qu'elle puisse accéder à ces mêmes fichiers/applications sur son iMac et les modifier si nécessaire. Et ainsi, en utilisant alors son ID Apple sur son iPhone personnel, elle pourrait aussi retrouver ces fichiers, toujours à jour.
Mais comment faire, sans utiliser mon ID Apple personnelle, car alors nous fusionnons également nos Messages et nos Mails, ce qui n'est pas pratique ?
J'ai bien créé un partage sur mon iMac, mais cela ne fonctionne pas bien.
Je précise que mes matériels sont récents et les logiciels systèmes à jour.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse, une idée ou une piste ? Merci par avance encore !


----------



## SyMich (17 Juillet 2019)

On peut partager des calendriers entre plusieurs appleID ainsi que des Rappels. 
Par contre, avec Notes, je ne sais plus si on peut partager des notes, quant à Contacts, là, je suis sûr qu'on ne peut pas partager le même carbet d'adresses entre plusieurs comptes appleID


----------



## clavel (18 Juillet 2019)

SyMich a dit:


> On peut partager des calendriers entre plusieurs appleID ainsi que des Rappels.
> Par contre, avec Notes, je ne sais plus si on peut partager des notes, quant à Contacts, là, je suis sûr qu'on ne peut pas partager le même carbet d'adresses entre plusieurs comptes appleID


Merci pour cette rapide information.
Donc je vais être obligé de "coller" un fichier Contacts dans le Mac de ma femme - qui ira donc tout seul dans son iPhone -, à charge pour moi de le mettre à jour régulièrement.
Mais comment faire pour que, au moins, les fichiers Agenda et peut-être Rappels et Notes qui figurent sur mon Mac avec mon ID soient lisibles sur son Mac avec son ID ? Par la fonction Partage ?
Merci de m'aider encore un peu, je suis plus à l'aise avec les questions techniques qu'avec le Cloud ...


----------



## SyMich (18 Juillet 2019)

Pour les calendriers et rappels, il suffit d'en sélectionner un, puis cliquer sur le bouton de "partage" et taper l'appleID avec qui vous voulez les partager.


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour les contacts, il suffit que ton épouse se connecte avec tes identifiants en complément de son compte iCloud à elle.

Sur l'iPhone, par exemple: réglages / mots de passe et comptes / ajouter un compte puis cocher pour ce compte "Contacts"
Sur le Mac, réglage similaire via les préférences systèmes.

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Juillet 2019)

Et ça fonctionne également pour Notes, Rappels et Calendrier


----------



## SyMich (18 Juillet 2019)

C'est malin ça! Je n'ai jamais pensé à le faire...
Merci de l'astuce!


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Juillet 2019)




----------

